# Delta Monitor shower valve question.



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

Can a 1700 series Delta monitor cartridge be used in a 1300/1400 Delta Monitor valve.

I don't think they are interchangeable.

Just looking for some confirmation.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A moen cartridge fits that valve.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

First thing, an introduction in the appropriate section. 
Second, which generation delta valve bodies are we talking about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

I went to the source ... Deltafaucets.

answered my own question.

If the valve was made before Feb 2006 Than you *cannot *interchange/upgrade to 1700 series. 

But If you have the MultiChoice® Universal rough valve body. (R10000 Series) shipped after March 2006 already installed in the wall then It is possible to convert from 1400 to 1700 series

https://www.deltafaucet.com/parts-product-detail?modelNumber=RP46073


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr_David said:


> I went to the source ... Deltafaucets.
> 
> answered my own question.
> 
> ...



I would have told you that had you posted an introduction. Could have saved you some time and keystrokes. Well maybe not, that introduction would have wiped out the keystroke advantage by a lot ... unless you would have tried posting a weak intro. But then that probably wouldn't have gotten you the answer from us either since we don't like weak intros. Eh, you get the point.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

With the trademark next to mulit choice, and a nice neat link I'm guessing sales pitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice catch, i just ignored all the info mr.david posted so didn't even see all that. So a sales pitch ... hmm.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

indyjim said:


> First thing, an introduction in the appropriate section.
> Second, which generation delta valve bodies are we talking about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?? Introduction in the appropriate section would be where?? 
What do you want to know.

I'm married to my wife for 25yrs. 
I have been doing Plumbing service work for 30+ yrs
I live in Santee, CA
I am a US Navy veteran.

If you know the difference between a 1300/1400 and a 1700 series and weather or not the cartridges are interchangeable then what other info do you need to answer the question?
If you don't know , You don't know. I didn't that's why I asked


If I knew the generation of valve body I probably wouldn't be asking the question. It seems as though you know the answer already and didn't need to ask that second question

But after I posted here I went to DELTA Faucets looking for answers.
The link I posted is what I found. Thought I would just come back and share it since I did take the time to post the question.

I tried a search here and came up empty before I posted. 

I am a regular poster on another plumbing forum. 
Mostly DIY'rs looking for help. I see a lot of 1 post members never to be seen again after several regulars took their time to answer.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry Guys. I missed the ADMIN 1st hello message asking me to post an introduction.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

And that's why we like the introduction. We get a lot of diy'rs that come by and their first post is exactly like yours. This site isn't for diy'rs, pros only, so we usually mess with them. Many of us knew the answer, but we don't answer until we know your not a diy'er.

Thank you though for being thoughtful enough to post the answer thinking we didn't know. The source would have been my first option if I didn't know.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Welcome aboard if you feel like staying around.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Fyi, the plumbing zone has been known to cause cancer in California.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr_David;1091002
I am a regular poster on another plumbing forum.
Mostly DIY'rs looking for help. I see a lot of 1 post members never to be seen again after several regulars took their time to answer.[/QUOTE said:


> This is only a suggestion, you can do what you want, but it would benefit all of us licensed plumbing professionals if the pros didn't help the DIY's for free on the internet.
> 
> Too many youtube videos of people who think they are plumbers trying to show the world how our trade does things. I'm not saying that you do this, I'm just pointing it out. You'll see that those of us here hate, I mean really hate the hacks that cheapen our trade.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 21, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> This is only a suggestion, you can do what you want, but it would benefit all of us licensed plumbing professionals if the pros didn't help the DIY's for free on the internet.
> 
> Too many youtube videos of people who think they are plumbers trying to show the world how our trade does things. I'm not saying that you do this, I'm just pointing it out. You'll see that those of us here hate, I mean really hate the hacks that cheapen our trade.


I totally understand the thing about hacks but that's what they are hacks.
They are not plumbers and they don't cheapen the trade. They just give use more crap to fix.

Some of the DIY's have some skills, a few think they do. I have seen a lot of plumbers that think they have skills and those are the ones that cheapen the trade. I have had guys come through our shop that were licensed plumbers. Could not make it on their own and only lasted a couple months here. To me a License does mean you have the skill or ability to properly do plumbing work. Just means you took the test and paid the fees.

My history to the forum was: I acquired a Jeep Wrangler. Made a few friends. I prefer to turn my own wrench and Jeepforum.com was a big help.

I dropped and replaced both axle assemblies, add lift springs, pulled the tranny, Replaced the timing chain. I'm not a mechanic but I have mechanical skills. Same skills that make be a good repair plumber.

Then an invite from Admin from the jeepforum to help with the plumbing forum form. So I helped out, being I knew more about plumbing than I do jeeps. Like here it has become more than just helping DIY's. You make friend and you post up about other thing as well. Guns, Dogs, injuries, the weather and what did you do today. 

I wouldn't be surprised if some the guys there are here as well.

I would *NOT* tell anyone from there to come here nor would I tell anyone here to go there.

I don't do facebook or tweet. 

So her I am sharing my time with others who are interested in what I know. keeps me out of trouble. 

If I don't know I'll try not to waste their time or mine with redundant answers.

I myself have learned a lot from other with their project. Some of them being across the pond and half way around the world


----------

